# 20HP POWER SPEED CHIP NISSAN ALTIMA Does IT WORK??



## dadada2000 (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey guys I just got a 02 Altima 2.5S this winter and want to start upgrading it. I came across this on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7960054981&category=33597&sspagename=WDVW

has anyone tried this?? Does it work? What kind of resistor does it use? If you do have it can you post the instructions? Or give a link to a site that has them..

what else can I do to my 2.5S it’s a gold one. 
Thanks


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

If it sounds too good to be true, its too good to be true.

Its a waste of money.

A) You'll ruin your ECU
B) You'll kill your MPG
C) 02 is prob out of warranty, so say bye to your $$$

Check the sticky at the top of the L31 section for all of the aftermarket products available for the Altima.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

just as i said on .net, id stay away from that.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

fast; reliable; cheap...pick 2.
those chips are cons in the first degree.


----------



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

There is no chip for the new altima line (2002+). the only way to tunning the engine is reprogramming the ECU
http://www.stillen.com/product_list.aspx?make_id=23&model_id=281&year=2002&subcat=286
You cant neither "open" the Ecu for changes. Careful with that


----------

